# best placement for shower drain



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

Below Is a top view of my shower layout.
I am tiling the floor with a pebble tile so I can easily place the drain anywhere.

Where should I place my drain or does it really matter? the X shows where I am thinking of placing it.

The entry way is a walk in entrance with a curb.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

your tile at the far end will be at least an inch to 1-1/2 above the drain at the entry and the tile at the end close to the drain will be 1/4-3/4 inch above the drain. by putting the drain in the center you can make the outer perimeter level and the slope of the floor more uniform towards the drain.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

in center is the best to get even slope or a trough drain is easier and would look good under the bench. just my 2 cents


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I tend to center them over the showerhead or valve more frequently, as customers prefer the way it looks.


Easier tiling to be centered in the shower, although the pre-slope is still set at 1/4" per foot in all directions no matter where you put the drain.


P.S. I haven't heard good things from most of the people who put those pebble floors in.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks all.

@Alan - What did they say was wrong with them? I was told by a couple people they where really nice, easy to install, looked good, and so on.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

personally i would prefer not to stand on the drain when i take a shower. i have seen a few which had the drain towards the end opposite the shower head whether by accident or design. when i redo our master im looking at using a trough drain. you still have to pitch the floor but only in one direction. it will be in the middle but the shower heads will be on either side.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

@DannyT - That is a good point. Looks like there are some really neat options for those available:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

hellonoko said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> @Alan - What did they say was wrong with them? I was told by a couple people they where really nice, easy to install, looked good, and so on.


I've heard from multiple people after the fact that they SUCK to clean, and they hurt your feet.


To each their own, though.


----------



## hellonoko (Jan 7, 2012)

@Alan - Did they say why they are bad to clean? Hard to take apart? Clog often? 

As far as stepping on them seems like usually they are put at the door or next to a wall out of the way, did they say they pinch or have sharp edges or something?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i think he was talking about the pebble tile


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

I know a couple who re-did their bathroom floor with those pebbles.

They are into minimalist and zen design stuff and thought it would look very nice.

They said the floor started to *not* look so nice when they had to get on their hands and knees to (vigorously) scrub the entire floor with "wax on, wax off" motion. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They don't drain well due to the random size and large grout area---causing soap scum to build up quickly.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i know some one who did it and they love it. i think they did it like an exposed aggregate slab then grouted it to get is smoother then sealed it. you could also look into permeable tile or pavers

http://www.wausautile.com/paving/productsDetail.cfm?pc=2&psc=21&pg=53&prod=1106


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

we center the drain in the center of the overall shower....:yes:


----------

